# How can I increase sells for a new clothing Brand?



## SuperbVision (Aug 27, 2012)

Superb Vision Clothing

Hello, I recently created my own clothing line and am at a place where i am satisfied with the website and product, but feel as though i may still need aproval from the fashion consumers. I am ready to generate exposure but dont know how. Facebook isnt enough as well as business cards and more i know there is much more i can do. I would just like some feedback on my site, my products and what i can do to sell more items and generate exposure. Thanks

Superb Vision Clothing 

Superb Vision Clothing

Superb Vision Clothing


----------



## eetadafe86 (Jun 21, 2012)

Theres no easy answer to this question. I have only recently set up my own business and currently making a few tweaks. Your website looks professional, well presented. Use social media to the fullest, as well as offline flyers business cards etc and keep going


----------



## printingray (Apr 4, 2012)

Site without content is not a site ) search engines loves those sites which have content mostly Google love content as your visibility increase in the search engines then your sales automatically increase.


----------



## JOHNSY (Dec 20, 2010)

I think your product selection is small as far as "swag" items like t-shirts. Let me give you an example. I am a designer for power sports and automotive. The companies I work for do not make money off of the major product they make there money on the back end, accessories, service, extended warranties etc. your selection of "back end" gear should be much greater more tees accessories etc. Also your pricing for tees is really close to that of your outerwear. tees v.s. sweatshirts your pricing is just a couple of dollars difference for two totally different products. so maybe you up your price of the outerwear sweatshirts you currently offer and then print some outerwear (sweatshirt) with the same graphics as your tees that are priced just above your t-shirts. hope this makes sense and by no means is this a proven thing just giving my initial thoughts on your question.


----------



## JOHNSY (Dec 20, 2010)

also how long has your site and product availability been live? I see your facebook page is nonexistent. The idea that facebook does not work so much can be a matter of putting in the work and promoting. granted for me it was slow on FB at first but you have to put in alot of work. Its a free marketing tool. Just about every marketing company/web developer etc I have chatted with, the first thing they ask is if i have connected with social media. you really need to connect with an audience to make it work. Every like does not = a sale but it does equal buzz.


----------



## Bounthisanh (Oct 8, 2010)

Social media is the key at this point! Dont give up!!! your website is legit and product!!!!


----------



## AGothClothing (Sep 13, 2012)

The letterman Jacket (in black) & the purple scull cap are the ONLY items I would consider buying. You need more t-shirts and possibly a different logo. When I see a Teddy Bear on male oriented clothing, all I think of is KANYE WEST, KANYE WEST and KANYE WEST.. And not really in a good way.


----------



## TOONCOUTURE (Aug 17, 2012)

A great way is to be dedicated and ready 100 percent. With this, money should never be an issue when trying to find exposure. You have to do what needs to be done. Try aiming for trade shows like Agenda, or Magic. Designs should always be appealing and make attractive (never design a tee and tell yourself "it'll do" fact is l, it won't, imagine how customers will see it) Try to give away a couple of shirts to some good looking people just around your city to help promote your brand. Just be creative.

Sent from my PG86100 using T-Shirt Forums


----------

